# What's your day job?



## josh.townley (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies if this has been done before. I thought I'd try to get to know some of you a bit better.

What's your day job, and how do you fit writing time around it?

This time last year I was finishing writing my thesis for my PhD, and shortly afterwards started at the job I'm at now. I've been a Research and Development Chemist at a pharmaceutical company for almost a year, and that's also about the time I've been writing seriously. My dream is to finish my novel and some day have it published. Who knows, maybe even one day I could make a living as a writer, or at least a part-time writer. A the moment I'm waking up at 5:15am so that I have about an hour free to write before work, then another hour or so around 7:30pm or whenever my daughter falls asleep. How about you?


----------



## garza (Sep 27, 2011)

You're far, far ahead of me in two ways. First, my PhD dissertation was still in rough draft the day I said 'the heck with this' and walked out, caught a tramp to the other side of the world, and spent most of the next 30 years watching people shoot at one another. Second, I've never had a job of any sort. Putting one word after another has always put food on the table and paid the rent, and that's been good enough for me.

Your job sounds impressive, but don't allow it to interfere with your writing. We have to keep our priorities straight.


----------



## josh.townley (Sep 27, 2011)

It's not a bad job, although I am woefully underpaid for someone that has been at university for eight years. Still, the hours are good, so if I'm disciplined enough I can find enough time to keep plugging away at my novel. Not as much as I'd like, but enough to keep me sane.

Garza, I'm wondering what you were doing that you spent your time watching people shoot at one another.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a student, in final year to get my degree in English and Classical Studies (study of ancient greece/rome).
I would consider writing my job at the moment, though I am not really making money from it, I hope that'll change. After I get my degree I plan to do a Masters (in creative writing), then maybe a h-dip (not sure if I want to teach yet.)


----------



## Amber Leaf (Sep 28, 2011)

Part-time chicken server, part-time writer


----------



## Baron (Sep 28, 2011)

full time pheasant plucker.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 28, 2011)

I’m a con man, mostly. In cahoots with greedy clients, I use words and images to hoodwink defenseless consumers and business people into buying shoddy products and useless services. And we’re all rolling in giant piles of money!


----------



## Nacian (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a lady of leisure..a different kind of leisure we know of.... not to confuse anyone.:joyous:


----------



## Cran (Sep 28, 2011)

Ex-journalist, among a heap of other ex-jobs. Now a part time research writer and consulting editor; not quite retired.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 28, 2011)

JosephB said:


> I’m a con man, mostly. In cahoots with greedy clients, I use words and images to hoodwink defenseless consumers and business people into buying shoddy products and useless services. And we’re all rolling in giant piles of money!



AHAHAHA....I'm also in advertising. And I do events and corporate videos to get out of the office and see some of the sprawling countryside. 

But wait one darn tooting second... where are my giant piles of money???


----------



## garza (Sep 28, 2011)

josh.townley - Wire service hack, freelance magazine scribbler, all-around newsboy armed with my trusty IIIf, pencil, and notepad.

Joe - Aha - you're in advertising.

Nacian - Glad you sorted that out.

Cran - There's no such thing as an 'ex' journalist. Once a nosy parker, always a nosy parker. And 'semi-retired' is what I've been calling myself for the last 16 years. There's always one more bit of news that needs telling, one more picture that needs taking.


----------



## Offeiriad (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a secretary/backup brain at a small architect firm. Occasionally I daydream and imagine I'm a writer.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 28, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> But wait one darn tooting second... where are my giant piles of money???



Maybe your client's products and services aren't shoddy and useless enough. You just need to work with people who have fewer scruples.

Seriously, some folks think advertising is the great Satan, the root cause of the rampant consumerism destroying our economy and society as a whole. Personally, I don't think mankind faces any problem that couldn't be solved with more advertising.


----------



## elite (Sep 28, 2011)

Part-time software developer. I'm hired by a software company to create programs that automate various server tasks for a new commercial software that is in development stages. It's insanely fun to a geek like me and the pay is also great for a student! I work at home and get paid by hour so it's flexible and easy to keep up with.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a software engineer.  I write automated test suites to confirm that our product is bug-free (and remains bug-free as time goes on).

I don't really fit writing time around my job as much as I fit writing time IN it.  This being a computer job, I have a lot of free time during the day and a ready medium to record my ideas.  I would say as much as 75% of the planning and 25% of the writing of my story happen at work.


----------



## josh.townley (Sep 28, 2011)

JosephB:





> some folks think advertising is the great Satan, the root cause of the rampant consumerism destroying our economy and society as a whole. Personally, I don't think mankind faces any problem that couldn't be solved with more advertising.


That's a fantastic quote!

Baron:





> full time pheasant plucker.


And part time appreciator of Spoonerisms, I see. (Unless you were being serious, in which case I apologise and congratulate you on a most random occupation)

elite:





> Part-time software developer. I'm hired by a software company to create programs that automate various server tasks for a new commercial software that is in development stages. It's insanely fun to a geek like me and the pay is also great for a student! I work at home and get paid by hour so it's flexible and easy to keep up with.


That sounds like a great job! I would love to work from home.


----------



## thewallflower (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a full-time student, and I also work with database managing software for biological collections (for documenting specimens at universities and museums). I write while sitting in the hall between classes, and sometimes when I'm winding down to go to bed.


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2011)

garza said:


> josh.townley - Wire service hack, freelance magazine scribbler, all-around newsboy armed with my trusty IIIf, pencil, and notepad.
> 
> Joe - Aha - you're in advertising.
> 
> ...



Damn ... I was hoping that urge would fade in time - I have too many opinions to be a good journalist anymore. The problem with being a journalist, and having opinions, is that it leads to politics. How did the war correspondent manage to avoid that trap? Or did he?


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

Stay at home uncle. 

<-see profile.


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

I work for a small sign making company. I do a bit of design, some engraving, some clerical stuff, and I'm production supervisor. Not tremendously exciting, but it pays the bills!


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

edgar, that actually sounds very exciting. It sounds like you're almost a publisher! Do you get to see the signs you make go up? How much creative leeway do you get when making the signs?


----------



## garza (Oct 1, 2011)

Cran - If you take seriously your commitment as a journalist, you can stay away from political issues when reporting what's going on in front of you. Afterward you can write the op/ed piece and file it under a different byline. My roughest times were not covering the war in Viet Nam or the civil wars and revolutions in Central America, even though I had very strong convictions about what was happening. 

The hard part was staying neutral in reporting on the civil rights movement in Mississippi, my home state. I was raised in a culturally confused family in a racially mixed neighbourhood on the Gulf Coast. My sympathies were all on the side of those fighting for equality in an open society, and that earned me bitter hatred of powerful and dangerous people who were determined at all costs to maintain the old order. An article about me in a Jackson newspaper called me a 'traitor to the white race'. I've kept a framed copy of the article all these years. There's a short piece on the subject on my freebie website at* Write Belize*.


----------



## Brock (Oct 1, 2011)

> Second, I've never had a job of any sort. Putting one word after another has always put food on the table and paid the rent, and that's been good enough for me.



I will trade you places Garza...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 1, 2011)

I allow people to pay me for the pleasure of burning my clutch whilst they steal valuable writing time from me. Occasionally I may pass on to them the little knowledge I have of driving cars.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2011)

I talk to people that are sinking in debt all day. It leaves me feeling sad most of the time. I'm the one they finally snap with, having their breakdown... their lives are a mess. I wish I could talk to people that were in a great place in their lives for once. The nice part of my job is when I've actually taught someone how to budget themselves and get a handle on their bills.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

I mug penguins-actually thats not true i sweet talk penguins into buying things off me. (sofa,s tables chair,s) It,s all very boring but it pays the bills. As for writing a book and getting it published we will see ?


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Die Oldhaetunde said:


> edgar, that actually sounds very exciting. It sounds like you're almost a publisher! Do you get to see the signs you make go up? How much creative leeway do you get when making the signs?



Most of the work we do is for construction companies, your typical health and safety signs, traffic management things and whatnot, so I don't get the chance to be especially creative very often. Since being made production supervisor I don't have too much input with the design side of things in general, but I do enjoy doing the engraved signs. I've done memorial plaques and that sort of thing and I've had some really nice feedback, which is always a good thing!


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I talk to people that are sinking in debt all day. It leaves me feeling sad most of the time. I'm the one they finally snap with, having their breakdown... their lives are a mess. I wish I could talk to people that were in a great place in their lives for once. The nice part of my job is when I've actually taught someone how to budget themselves and get a handle on their bills.



As somebody who's been struggling with debt for a while, I've probably been in the shoes of the people you talk to, and I must say that although it's easy to get stressed it's always nice to talk to somebody who actually wants to help. Don't feel unappreciated, I know it probably seems that way at times but I guarantee you've helped people out on many occasions.


----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm the Assistant Director of a Chamber of Commerce. I talk a lot, plan events and play with spreadsheets. I like to tell people that I get paid to socialize. A lot of my job is creating relationships between the local businesses, so lots of talking.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 1, 2011)

josh.townley said:


> JosephB:
> That's a fantastic quote!



Heh. Feel free to use it. 

Cute kid. I love little babies -- and miss having one around. I have two older models -- relatively well behaved -- if you're interested in trading up.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2011)

edgar1981 said:


> As somebody who's been struggling with debt for a while, I've probably been in the shoes of the people you talk to, and I must say that although it's easy to get stressed it's always nice to talk to somebody who actually wants to help. Don't feel unappreciated, I know it probably seems that way at times but I guarantee you've helped people out on many occasions.



You're right, it does get stressful. So many people live beyond their means, digging deeper and deeper with no idea how to get out. With the way things are today, it's easy to become that person. Just because someone makes $100,000 a year doesn't mean a thing. They likely spend $200,000 a year. I know I've helped a lot of people, and that's a good feeling. Thanks!


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2011)

garza said:


> Cran - If you take seriously your commitment as a journalist, you can stay away from political issues when reporting what's going on in front of you. *Afterward you can write the op/ed piece and file it under a different byline.*[1] My roughest times were not covering the war in Viet Nam or the civil wars and revolutions in Central America, even though I had very strong convictions about what was happening.
> 
> *The hard part was staying neutral in reporting on the civil rights movement*[2] in Mississippi, my home state. I was raised in a culturally confused family in a racially mixed neighbourhood on the Gulf Coast. My sympathies were all on the side of those fighting for equality in an open society, and that earned me bitter hatred of powerful and dangerous people who were determined at all costs to maintain the old order. An article about me in a Jackson newspaper called me a 'traitor to the white race'. I've kept a framed copy of the article all these years. There's a short piece on the subject on my freebie website at* Write Belize*.



[1] Yep. It was my byline persona who was first approached to get involved.
[2] That was a rugged time - strength to you, and all concerned. 

In my case, not so explosive - homeless youth, and the community awareness/backlash over the Stolen Generations among more general Indigenous struggles in many parts of Australia.


----------



## DAAR84 (Oct 2, 2011)

Metallurgy & Industrial Maintenance


----------



## DuKane (Oct 2, 2011)

I is a 'Lucky Bugger'


----------



## josh.townley (Oct 2, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Heh. Feel free to use it.
> 
> Cute kid. I love little babies -- and miss having one around. I have two older models -- relatively well behaved -- if you're interested in trading up.



Two for the price of one is a pretty good deal, but I've grown quite fond of the one I've got. Thanks, though.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 2, 2011)

josh.townley said:


> Two for the price of one is a pretty good deal, but I've grown quite fond of the one I've got. Thanks, though.



I worded that poorly. I meant just trading the one. Two would be too  rich a deal, even for a cute baby. 

God really knew what he was  doing when He made babies so cute. It just makes you want to have more  and more. But you've got to keep reminding yourself -- they're going to  be teenagers eventually.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 2, 2011)

My job is to convince people that their dog or cat would be better off on this super-dooper, massively expensively food (mostly true), that their guinea pigs or hamsters absolutely need the extra space offered in this high-tech plastic contraption that resembles a UFO more so than a cage (false), and that it is generally a bad idea to buy a goldfish as a companion for a green spotted puffer (true, unless by 'companion' the customer means 'entree').

It's a lot of fun.  Truly.


----------



## Nicky (Oct 2, 2011)

i work in jail...it's kinda hard to explain my job description without getting banned.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 2, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> My job is to convince people that their dog or cat would be better off on this super-dooper, massively expensively food (mostly true), that their guinea pigs or hamsters absolutely need the extra space offered in this high-tech plastic contraption that resembles a UFO more so than a cage (false), and that it is generally a bad idea to buy a goldfish as a companion for a green spotted puffer (true, unless by 'companion' the customer means 'entree').
> 
> It's a lot of fun.  Truly.



Well hi there! 


My job is to clean golf carts and member's clubs.

It's. . .a job. I get paid, so I don't complain, lol


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a student. I study and study and study... even when I don't like to. It doesn't pay, but the description sounds like a job, doesn't it?


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 4, 2011)

I do medical and legal transcription.  My first job doing transcription was... like... in the early 1980s, I think.  At first it was on typewriters, using carbon paper, and putting up with doctors and nurses (and sick people) in the doctors' offices.  At some point during the early 1990s, thanks to modem technology, I started a home-based business doing transcription.  I made hella money for awhile, but here's the thing about having your own business:  You can never take a day off.  Who wants that, ya know?  When my band broke up in 2000, after being really sad for a few months, I suddenly realized it was an opportunity to ditch the business and the house payments, which I subsequently did. 

I still do transcription, mostly medical transcription.  I never see the people I work for, and almost never have to talk to them, which is totally cool because I cannot stand doctors.  They give me the creeps big time.  

Also now for the last couple of years I have been doing "voice recognition editing" which is a transcriptionist taking a voice file that has been partially turned into text by voice recognition and turning it into a finished report, but here's the thing:  I don't think they are really doing voice recognition with this stuff.  I think people are typing it like somewhere in India or Ireland, because I've been working for the same place long enough that I can see that if it's really "voice recognition", their VR must be the stupidest VR in the whole universe because some reports will be transcribed nearly word-for-word, requiring minimal editing, and some reports (by the same dictator) will be unreadable and you'll practically have to retype the whole thing. 

Have you ever used voice recognition?  Once you get it trained, it stays that way; it makes little mistakes here and there, but once it gets used to the way you talk, especially if you dictate according to a format, it will get most of the dictation right.  These reports this company's "VR" create are more like the first draft is being typed by someone who is just learning to speak English, and it's a different person every time. 

In reality, REAL voice recognition technology for medical is still years away. Annnd I just realized I probably shouldn't be talking about it... heh... 

But since I already started:  I think probably when it becomes more common knowledge that it's people, not voice recognition, typing medical reports with sensitive information in them somewhere overseas (or in Mexico), some lawsuits will probably be filed.  I think over the last few years, the health care industry here in the US has been preparing for socialized medicine by trying to computerize/streamline/cheapen/outsource every ancillary service (like transcription).  I can't blame them for wanting to save money, but that's not the way to do it, because people could die because of errors in reporting and/or all their personal information could be stolen by some impoverished, desperate jack0ff in New Delhi.  Yeah, I think people may be upset when all that finally comes out. 

Now that socialized medicine is probably NOT going to happen, and many large clinics and some hospitals are rejecting the electronic health record, sending people's medical information to a foreign country to be typed is probably going to go away, too.  (That's just a guess, but it's an educated guess.) 

I like my job a lot.  A lot of it is repetitive, but I've reached a level of skill where I get the really hard stuff a lot of the time.  Like I said, I don't like doctors, but medicine is pretty fascinating.  I have learned hella stuff about diseases and injuries over the years.


----------



## Winston (Oct 4, 2011)

I make my customers happy.  They pay my employer, who pays me.

Some people can't be made to be happy.  I make them less neurotic.

Others are already happy.  I do my job, shoot the breeze with them, and we're both happier upon parting.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_156 said:


> I think probably when it becomes more common knowledge that it's people, not voice recognition, typing medical reports with sensitive information in them somewhere overseas (or in Mexico), some lawsuits will probably be filed. I think over the last few years, the health care industry here in the US has been preparing for socialized medicine by trying to computerize/streamline/cheapen/outsource every ancillary service (like transcription). I can't blame them for wanting to save money, but that's not the way to do it, because people could die because of errors in reporting and/or all their personal information could be stolen by some impoverished, desperate jack0ff in New Delhi.


You don’t need to have medical stuff transcribed by some jackoff in Delhi for mistakes to occur. In January I had a lump removed from my throat. In August I had a CT scan of the same area. The radiologist hand-wrote a report. A girl in the office typed it up. The radiologist wrote, “On today’s examination there is evidence of no mass in the neck, as was seen on the CT scan dated the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] of December.” Bad English, but understandable. The girl misread his writing and typed “there is evidence of *a *mass in the neck…”. Total confusion on the part of everyone who read it.


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 4, 2011)

How does one become a medical or legal transcriptionist, Scarlett?


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicky said:


> i work in jail...it's kinda hard to explain my job description without getting banned.



so interested right now.... you must be a dab hand at writing suspense stories!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 4, 2011)

garza said:


> josh.townley - Wire service hack, freelance magazine scribbler, all-around newsboy armed with my trusty IIIf, pencil, and notepad.
> 
> Joe - Aha - you're in advertising.
> 
> ...



Haha....I know:smile:


----------



## Sunflower (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a full-time student. I write whenever I have time, here and there, and almost always before going to sleep. I'm not currently working, but soon I'm either going to be volunteering with Americorps, doing an internship or volunteering in some other organization related to my future career.

Trouble is, I haven't decided _exactly _what that's going to be yet. I'm torn between doing something directly related to writing and my other passion--helping so-called "throwaway" kids. (I HATE that name, but there's no other designation, to my knowledge.) I'm not sure in which capacity I would pursue either passion, anyway, and still bring in enough money to live on. At least I've got it narrowed down to those two, but either way, I'm going to keep doing both. It's just a question of which one I'll do professionally.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Oct 6, 2011)

Jack of all trades, last day job, Process Server!


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 18, 2011)

US Army, Behavioral Health Specialst and qualified Drug and Alcohol Counselor. I am currently the Behavioral Health tech at the Sharana Combat Stress Clinic in Afghanistan.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 18, 2011)

wow Mick that sounds to me like a great job, i would think it's hellish hard sometimes but very interesting and rewarding. You must get some hard cases in that enviroment stress being the main cause for problems as well as PTS, you must have your hands full all the time. Respect to you young man.    




Mick Carranza said:


> US Army, Behavioral Health Specialst and qualified Drug and Alcohol Counselor. I am currently the Behavioral Health tech at the Sharana Combat Stress Clinic in Afghanistan.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 18, 2011)

Cran said:


> ...more general Indigenous struggles in many parts of Australia.



Hey, we were nearly neighbours! We lived in Mt. Helena and Northam 



Nicky said:


> i work in jail...it's kinda hard to explain my job description without getting banned.



They made me work in jail too...



Cat Laurelle said:


> Jack of all trades, last day job, Process Server!



I've never done that one... the last time I was involved with a process server was the reason for the 'made me work in jail' 

I do bugger-all. I am a full-time house-husband for my lovely wife - which isn't too hard seeing as how she loves to come home and do housework... so I have a lot of time on my hands.

I'm not lazy, just can't get a work permit. So as we will be here till Dec 2015 at the earliest, I have A LOT of time on my hands. Got a good tan, but.


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 18, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> wow Mick that sounds to me like a great job, i would think it's hellish hard sometimes but very interesting and rewarding. You must get some hard cases in that enviroment stress being the main cause for problems as well as PTS, you must have your hands full all the time. Respect to you young man.



Yea, it can be tough sometimes. It's never easy to see people at their worst, but it's definitely rewarding to see them return to a state where they can function like they should.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Mick Carranza said:


> it's definitely rewarding to see them return to a state where they can function like they should.



That's, like, killing people?


----------



## Cran (Oct 18, 2011)

Zootalaws said:


> Hey, we were nearly neighbours! We lived in Mt. Helena and Northam



Mt Helena - very nice. If one must live close to Perth, then it's best to be above the pollution line. Before Goomalling, I lived in Lesmurdie; on the scarp overlooking "the big beach". 

Northam - do my shopping and most of my work-related business there. The refugee detention centre will change things in the community when it starts operating - the businesses want the extra cashflow, the residents don't want high risk detainees.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 18, 2011)

Attorney.  Part-time judge.  Every once in a while, I make a little money acting or playing MagictheGathering.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 18, 2011)

alanmt said:


> Every once in a while, I make a little money acting or playing MagictheGathering.



I'm a huge fan of Magic! I once had three decks when they were still popular here in PH. Unfortunately, they it doesn't have much following here now, so I had to sell my two secondary decks (a goblin deck and a blue deck). I still keep my main deck (a black-white one) and play once in a while.


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 18, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> That's, like, killing people?



Wow. Not exactly. Of the deployed soldiers, only 1 in 18 soldiers is in Combat Arms, a broad field in which only a few actually carry out missions involving direct combat. Maybe, I misread this or misjudged your intentions, but I am being careful not to take offense. Soldiers aren't paid killers.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 18, 2011)

Mick Carranza said:


> Wow. Not exactly. Of the deployed soldiers, only 1 in 18 soldiers is in Combat Arms, a broad field in which only a few actually carry out missions involving direct combat. Maybe, I misread this or misjudged your intentions, but I am being careful not to take offense. Soldiers aren't paid killers.



If I remember correctly, amongst other things you treat PTSD. So, if 95% of your patients aren’t on the front line, what causes their PTSD? Running out of pencils?


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 18, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> If I remember correctly, amongst other things you treat PTSD. So, if 95% of your patients aren’t on the front line, what causes their PTSD? Running out of pencils?



PTSD, in its early stages, is responsible for only a small percentage of the patients we see. When it does occur, it's usually the result of casualties from IEDs, indirect fire (mortars,) and even rape, which occurs way more frequently than it should a combat zone. We also deal with soldiers who have homefront issues such as loss of loved ones, children with critical illnesses, or difficult divorces. I hope that clarifies things.


----------



## JoeSmo (Oct 25, 2011)

i'm a full time art student at a university.


----------



## Anders Ämting (Oct 25, 2011)

I hunt robots for bounty, usually renegade prototypes with corrupt Asimov circuits. I'm also a part-time international treasure hunter.

...Well, okay, that was a bit of a lie. I actually don't work at all. Rather, I live with my parents and the Social Insurance Office pays me a monthly assinstance due to my diagnosis. I spend most of my days trying to avoid dying of boredom.


----------



## alianneL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm a caregiver and have lots of time writing^^.


----------



## nerot (Oct 28, 2011)

Professional Manure Mover and Herder of Cats (literally) until the economy made me redundant.  As the Queen of the Barnyard, I ruled.  

Now I write, forum hop, and waste a lot of time.  None of which garners a paycheck.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 28, 2011)

alanmt said:


> Every once in a while, I make a little money acting or playing MagictheGathering.



Magic is awesome!! Although, I have only played the PC version. Never seen the actual cards unfortunately.

I am a Specialist IT Recruitment Consultant. So basically I spend my days finding jobs for other people.


----------



## Steamship (Dec 5, 2011)

I handle the Purchasing side for a snack food company.


----------



## themooresho (Dec 5, 2011)

Call Center Escalations Rep.  If and when I can publish enough best sellers to pay the bills, I will live my life telling people that if they don't like the way I do my job they can all shove it!  What bliss!!!


----------



## moderan (Dec 6, 2011)

^LOL. As a _former_ call center escalations rep, I approve this message. I hope you don't work for the "Con". I know they have SLC and Logan offices.


----------



## themooresho (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope, I'm not with the "Con".  But my company does have a complicated policy about using social media that I don't fully understand, so I just avoid the whole thing by not telling people online where I work.  But a call center is a call center is a call center.


----------



## moderan (Dec 6, 2011)

Most do, and yes, they are all the same. The hierarchies are even the same. Imaginative group.


----------



## River Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a business/technical writer and an editor (mainly academic/technical editing).  I laughed a little (at myself) when I read Garza's advice to not let your job derail your writing. This is exactly what continues to happen to me. I get so busy working with words for other people that I rarely have time for my own writing.  It's hard to complain, as I love my job. But it's very difficult switch off the analytical or technical mind and switch on the freely creative mind when I usually have only small pockets of time for the latter. But joining this forum seems to have a helped jumpstart what might be a regular pattern of sneaking some time in daily to feed my own creativity. I pulled the beginnings of a novel out of the drawer and dusted it off last week, and managed to add a few pages since.  Let's see if I can keep it out of the drawer this time!


----------



## Rajani (Dec 10, 2011)

Edited:  I didn't mean to post this twice, but I can't figure out how to delete it.


----------



## Rajani (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in college at the moment, but I have two volunteer jobs, proofreading at a local newspaper and as an assistant at the Coroner's office.


----------



## justbishop (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a Mommy


----------



## j.w.olson (Jan 11, 2012)

Reviving the thread!

I've done several long-term substitute teaching gigs (4 weeks to 8 months) as a High School English Teacher. Landing a contract job is my goal. Currently I'm just doing the day-to-day subbing jobs. I also work part time at a run-away and homeless youth shelter program. In the summers I often work as a counselor at a summer camp. For a while it was at a weight management camp -- lately it's been at a camp for at-risk youth. And I've worked off and on as an ESL tutor (on, as of today) for youth and adults. Oh, and I'm an adviser for the Armaments Guild (choreographed swordplay) of the local high school's renaissance faire. And I sell jewelry and armor that I make, when I feel like it.

I think that's everything...

Oh yes, and I'm trying to get published. I suppose that (and half of these) aren't day jobs, though.


----------



## thinkingaboutit (Jan 11, 2012)

Self-contracted editor for a web reference company.


----------



## felix (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still at college, but I do odd jobs when the opportunity presents itself. 

Over the last year I've done some patient transfer with my Dad's company, I've done some bookkeeping, and I've been a private tutor in Mathematics and Biology for about three years.


----------



## philistine (Jan 11, 2012)

I was working in sales, though have officially been unemployed for... about twenty-five days now. I hate it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonderful collection of amazing people on here.

I did not finish my somewhat privileged schooling and after a year of compulsory military service in the airforce, 3 years with the railways, 3 years in data processing, 5 years as a beach lifeguard, 2 years in my own ladies gym/beauty studio, 5 years as an industrial real estate agent, 10 years in my own real estate management firm (may have forgotten a few) we emigrated to the United Kingdom where I worked for 2 years as a labourer in various warehouses before my present employer discovered I could design and write computer programs, something I had dabbled with for fun.

Been with this company (now the largest logistics company in the world) 11 years, mostly working as database and applications developer for their UK finance department. 

Write mainly intranet web apps for all manner of things from data collection to managing assets and services and more interestingly, generic tools for sql-based maps and reports to a very well used (one of my first tools) email and attachment scheduler.


----------



## felix (Jan 11, 2012)

Quite an experience you've had. I'm always intimidated by people who have, you know, actually done something. 

The things which I've listed aren't in fact jobs in the sense that I've ever been hired or interviewed; to be honest, applying for a job is an overwhelming idea.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 11, 2012)

felix said:


> Quite an experience you've had. I'm always intimidated by people who have, you know, actually done something.
> 
> The things which I've listed aren't in fact jobs in the sense that I've ever been hired or interviewed; to be honest, applying for a job is an overwhelming idea.



Be proud of your achievements Felix. 

Teaching maths and biology is super cool and doing bookkeeping and other useful jobs is great. 

Have no fear, after the first 5 or so, job interviews become quite enjoyable. LOL ..no seriously, they do.

Hey, I was based in Bedford about 7 years ago, now Milton Keynes although working from home (Lutterworth) I only have to travel for meetings.

Take care,

Ian


----------



## luckyscars (Jan 11, 2012)

After underachieving at college in the UK, I worked in editorial for a small publishing house in London and then in the midlands. got sick of the weather so i moved to the United Arab Emirates and did the same thing for a newspaper there. liked the job, but hated the country and got sick of the media hacks so I quit and traveled alone for awhile in Asia - Nepal and Sri Lanka mostly.  i made a little money selling some travel writing to the Lonely Planet and other places but never settled. then i got married to my American wife (sort of a childhood sweetheart) and moved with her to central Ohio. been here ever since, working mostly in construction (flooring) while moonlighting doing freelance editorial and working on my writing projects. it's funny, being this artex-stained blue-collar worker in the midwest by day and then the same night staying up until 3 or 4AM hammering out fiction. it feels quite schizophrenic sometimes. i remember once re-flooring a Barnes & Noble book store and the bookseller there gave me the strangest look when she saw me thumbing through some biography on Virginia Woolf.


----------



## rachelwrites527 (Jan 13, 2012)

Student of life, the universe, and Murray State University.  I'm majoring in creative writing and minoring in journalism.  Hopefully one day I'll be able to teach creative writing at the college level and publish some of my novels I've been working on.


----------



## Kryptex (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm a sixth form student.. And when I'm not, I'm either self-employed doing a bit of business on the side or a lazy ass who sits around all day on the PS3 or watching movies.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm an Export Compliance Admin (as of yesterday!) for General Dynamics - the biggest defence company in the world. 

Finished highschool, but never went to college properly or uni. I have a few Law qualifications.

Currently taking part in a 2 year photography course so that I can run my own company at the end of it - just saving up working where I am now!


----------



## Wessik (Oct 2, 2012)

Josh.townley, you seem a respectable young man. And educated, too. I must tell you that I regret not finishing my education. To return now would, however, be quite awkward(my appearance has been described as, "more professorial than the professor"). I wish you luck on developing your novel, and as far as I am concerned, you are ahead of my by a whole year!(*grumble*the nerve*grumble*) 

I had recently quit my job, unfortunately due to a variety of nervous disorders, and have been trying to get my life back on track for the past two years. I am currently unemployed, and still have a ways to go, but am already seeing tremendous personal growth. My only regret is that so much of my life has been wasted up to this point in time.

As for writing, I have practiced the craft in a professionally sporadic nature(whatever that may be interpreted to mean!), and hope to increase my ability to consistently write, day after day!


----------



## Comrade Yuri (Oct 3, 2012)

I sell dreams and stolen memories — on eBay. I'm a junk man.


----------



## potentialeight (Oct 4, 2012)

I currently write full-time, and most of it is about a specific entertainment-based industry. Aside from this, I'm trying to get my feet wet writing algebra instructionals. I have a website about algebra that I have worked on for a couple of years, and I'm using it to generate interest for my instructionals.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a sophomore at Georgia Highlands College majoring in English. After next semester, I may just transfer to the University of West Georgia and aim for a master's. I haven't decided on that much yet.

I've filled out an application for Gamestop, but I have yet to turn it in. There's two Gamestops where I live, and I'm trying to decide which one to turn it in to. The one at the mall is always hiring, but I hate that one; they've ripped me off a couple times. The other one isn't hiring, but they've treated me better (which is saying a lot for Gamestop). Both are walking distance from my school.

I write when I can, usually before and after my classes, sometimes during a class (usually philosophy or algebra). As I'm typing up this post, I have my notebook in my lap, and am trying to close up chapter sic for the second draft of _Ex Tenebris Lux_​, listening to various film and game soundtracks.


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 4, 2012)

I just graduated in March, May or one of those early months. University of Massachusetts- English, Writing, Communications etc. Bachelor of Arts the Degree in my bedroom says. I've been attempting to find a full time job writing, editing, or whatever. not much going on in Massachusetts though. so I may have to move elsewhere. I'm not really sure what I want to do with my life except write. I'm really useless at everything else.

Anyway. to answer the question. I'm a part time worker at doing whatever comes along. I run around like a madman, trying to come up with an idea of what to do.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in the Air Force, I work in a super clinic as an admin on base.


----------



## Jagunco (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a civil servant for the HMRC offices in the UK. I work in the post sorting outgoing mail making sure its got stamps on it and proper addresses.

It has and always will be a job just to get the pennies in while I work on my many other projects that never ever get to the point where they make me any cash.

I was once hoping to teach karate, fell through as I let my instructor bully me and he liked to have someone around that he could tell who they weren't capable of... you know the type.

Fell in from there doing capoeira, was on track to start my own capoeira lessons, then was accused of being a bullying pervert by my then instructor and so left his club on the grounds that I didn't really appreciate being called that.

Actually did manage to get a licence to teach martial arts and so started a club. Alas in a spate of honourable thinking I placed my lessons in the villages around my home rather than the lucrative city centre down the road where such lessons were readily available. Despite a few advertising sprees and what I were told were decent lessons fell through because of lack of numbers and I was then trying to get my own training back on line

Was again at a capoeira club with a really good bloke for a teacher, was first in line to inherit it if I ever got the grade.... didn't get the grade before he decided to move to Portugal with his wife.... fair cop but he was forced to hand his club and students over to the other guy who had accused me of all that stuff and so once again I refused to have anything to do with him and thus currently do no martial arts....

tried internet stripping once... believe it or not... didn't get a penny, not much call for male strippers apparently... ho hum

Currently on the book for guitar teacher, got no interest yet though apart from some smart ass at work who says if I teach her three year old she'll give me £5 for an hour.... told her to bugger off

This is on top of a load of other things that I tried... carpet cutter/salesman... shop assistant... missionary (in my religious days) door to door advertiser... tried for exactly 4 hours to work in a taxi office but not a chance....

To top all this off I am now currently in  with absolutely no chance of promotion at my current main job because I refuse to do my bosses work for her. Apparently doing my own work well isn't enough to even be able to apply and so in a fit of pride I simply stopped apply for promotion cos I'd rather be poor that scrape to my gaffer... which sounds very petty I know but I'm just made like that and also the way the civil service is going I probably wouldn't get the promotion even if I did...


----------



## IseeIwriteIam (Oct 7, 2012)

I worked as a veterinary technician before my daughter was born.  Once she started school, I got a job at the local catholic church as the parish secretary.  Early this summer I managed to escape that job and am currently managing the books and office work for the hubby's company. While the change has brought some stresses with it, I am thrilled with the new advancement in my career.  It's a huge thing to know that you actually are important to the functioning of the group, instead of merely a cog in a monstrous machine.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 10, 2012)

I work as a freelance journalist for a couple of local weekly newspapers and play guitar in a duet three nights a week.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Oct 10, 2012)

I am a level 90 retribution paladin.

Sometimes I fix radar systems as an electro-mechanical technologist, which is a thing that is mostly a technician, but kind of an engineer.

I'm "trying" to complete a degree in electrical engineering, but I've been doing that for about a decade now. 

I am pretty lazy. This is mitigated in large part by the fact that I am marginally handsome and an adroit bullshitter.


----------



## Lady_R (Oct 10, 2012)

My last position was as director of education for an esthetics school, previously project management in oil and gas (I do live in Alberta after all). I took this past year off to pursue creativity and I have been writing and painting. Now my year is almost up and I am going to move to a new city/province and get a job in an art store or book store so I can keep up with my art and writing.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to be in Navy Intelligence
Then I did photography
Then I was a newspaper reporter
Now I'm a security guard.

 I list what I did previously because it's pretty darn embarassing to tell people I'm a security guard especially after being a newpaper reporter. The only good thing about it is that I'm an up-scale guard, meaning I work at the front desk of a major cell phone regional HQ. So I work in a happy enviorment and I like it. I mean, I have no problems getting up and coming in because the people are very nice, so things could be worse. 


I also just finished my BA degree in history and looking to start my Masters early next year so I can teach at the college level.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 10, 2012)

I think that's great. It's really hard to work and go to school at the same time. When I was starting my business, I delivered sandwiches at night and did landscaping on the weekends. On a couple of occasions, I had to make a delivery to someone I knew, and I felt the need to explain my situation -- so I understand. But you do what you have to do.


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2012)

I work at a locally owned produce market, but I'm already looking for another job because they keep cutting my hours, dadgommit!


----------



## MisterTribute (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, most of the people here are already working.

Well, my _work_ is actually going to school. Being a student. I am a Junior in high school. I write in evenings, and weekends. I write even at school, when the class is so boring that I just have to note down some ideas that's totally not related to the class.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Oct 11, 2012)

My job is taking care of my parents and keeping up the house. My mom has mobility issues and my dad is recovering from serious heart problems (he had an appointment today though and is doing amazing).


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 11, 2012)

Retired.

​


----------

